# backdrop change to a very light grey



## alaios (Mar 27, 2015)

Dear all,I have been shooting the previous week with a collapsible white background and I had to put my subject close to it. That means that my lights were casting shadows on the backdrop that1.  I want to remove 2. I want to pick that shadow and the background color and change it to a fixed light grey.Can you explain me which are the right tools to do this in photoshop?RegardsAlex


----------



## tainguyen (Apr 1, 2015)

Try the dodge tool. set it to highlights, and about 25% -30% and brush over the pale gray areas. The tool will ignore darker midtones and shadows.


----------



## alaios (Apr 15, 2015)

Omg!! Thanks!!! I did not even know that there is dodge tool... Are these just presets of the brush (in the drop down menu) or different tools? How many things I have to learn still in lightroom.  Regarding that tool now, I guess that means that I would be able to get "roughly" to similar background colors. Right? Alex


----------

